# Ogólne > Badania >  Prośba o interpretację wyniku RTG klatki piersiowej

## usser

Witam.

Zrobiłem badanie rtg klatki piersiowej. Otrzymałem opis:

Zmiany o typie przewlekłego zastoju w dolnych partiach obu płuc. Poza tym płuca bez uchwytnych zmian patologicznych. Serce powiększone.

Czy te zmiany to coś poważnego?

Bardzo proszę o interpretację wyniku.

----------

